# Buying DVD movies in Dubai.



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I have heard from some friends that are over here that DVD's bought here sometimes have scenes cut from them. I have experienced it in the local cinemas, so i guess it is possible.

I would just like to know if it really is so? I like collecting DVD's, but i also like watching the film the way it was intended. Yeah, I am crazy like that! 

Some light please.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I never noticed scenes cut from movies but then I didn't get much time to watch them....some of us had to work  In fact, some I bought in Dubai are still in their wrappers!! Lol

Now, if you're talking about the DVD's those lovely Chinese ladies sell, I belive you get the FULL version


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I have difficulty getting those Chines dvds to work though. They are double the thickness of a normal dvd. I can't even get them to work on my chinese dvd player I bought at DragonMart. So I just download movies.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I don't even bother with the "Chinese" dvd's. Image quality is paramount to me, that is why I like buying dvd's. If only blue ray had more titles...


----------



## WayneD (Dec 28, 2008)

*Buying DVD's in Dubai*

Yes they do cut the DVD's produced here in the Middle East. When buying any DVD's in this region always look on the back to see where the DVD is produced. Try to avoid those manufactured locally as not only do they cut them but the quality of the re-mastering is often poor resulting in grainy viewing. It is often not easy to tell but there are usually tell-tale signs such as "Copyright UAE" in the small print. Also those with only English and Arabic sub-titles are usually culprits. The worst production company for doing this is "SABBAH" which you will see in small print on the back lower-left hand-corner. Their cuts are bang in the middle of seens and even words. "Scope" is not too bad with the cutting - they leave most of them intact but there are quality issues... Aforementioned Blu-Ray discs are still good as they have started mastering them here yet - though they do carry a heavy price premium....


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Is there a good place I can buy used DVDs in town?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I have heard from some friends that are over here that DVD's bought here sometimes have scenes cut from them. I have experienced it in the local cinemas, so i guess it is possible.
> 
> I would just like to know if it really is so? I like collecting DVD's, but i also like watching the film the way it was intended. Yeah, I am crazy like that!
> 
> Some light please.


Bubbles  whats' popping  hahaha

Scenes are cut here to meet the censorship law in the UAE. To be quite honest I personally do not purchase many DVD's here because; 

-The packaging is always done independandant of the movie studio and what that means is the DVD distributor will buy the film rights for ancillary sales cheap based on they will manufacture & print DVD packaging (so for that, helll nah!) most of which look like crap...

-Joey


----------



## Jeev (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah I agree with you. I am a movie fan too like you. It's not worth buying DVD rather why don't you try download them over net? one of my friends have tons of downloaded movies.

Jeev




bubbles said:


> I have heard from some friends that are over here that DVD's bought here sometimes have scenes cut from them. I have experienced it in the local cinemas, so i guess it is possible.
> 
> I would just like to know if it really is so? I like collecting DVD's, but i also like watching the film the way it was intended. Yeah, I am crazy like that!
> 
> Some light please.


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

Very few dvds are censored. If they are you will see a censor number on the back. Easily spotted. Just avoid those dvds and get them elsewhere


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

just download the dvd screeners off the internet 
thats what i've been doing for years now


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Won't be buying dvd's in Dubai. We bought _Wanted_ for my SIL. They even cut out the kissing part. Fine with me. Ill just buy dvd's when back home.

As for downloading stuff. All good and well, but when i really enjoy a movie I like to go out and buy it. After all the movie is made to make money as well. Give the Ceasar what is owed to him. You also know when you buy a dvd , that you get it the best quality that you can, and not perhaps a screener quality movie. I mind my AV quality, thank you. Blue ray if I can help it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

bubbles said:


> Won't be buying dvd's in Dubai. We bought _Wanted_ for my SIL. They even cut out the kissing part.


Depends who is distributing the film - not all films are cut! That's 100% - I have DVD that I got here that have full nudity in it  yes u even see the lady's BUSH 

But overall the packaging is crap so I dont like to buy DVDs here...


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Won't be buying dvd's in Dubai. We bought _Wanted_ for my SIL. They even cut out the kissing part. Fine with me. Ill just buy dvd's when back home.
> 
> As for downloading stuff. All good and well, but when i really enjoy a movie I like to go out and buy it. After all the movie is made to make money as well. Give the Ceasar what is owed to him. You also know when you buy a dvd , that you get it the best quality that you can, and not perhaps a screener quality movie. I mind my AV quality, thank you. Blue ray if I can help it.


i think those movie producers wont be dying of hunger if people downloaded their movies. also dvd rips are of very good quality.

oh and "dvd is not the best quality that you can get". its actually blu-ray these days


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Ramin said:


> i think those movie producers wont be dying of hunger if people downloaded their movies. also dvd rips are of very good quality.
> 
> oh and "dvd is not the best quality that you can get". its actually blu-ray these days


Producers & studios & distribution companies do not even consider pirated films in the Middle-East yet alone the UAE a threat at all  because it's a small %

I stream all my films BLUE-RAY from the States.... via the net with my TVIX media player


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Depends who is distributing the film - not all films are cut! That's 100% - I have DVD that I got here that have full nudity in it  yes u even see the lady's BUSH
> 
> But overall the packaging is crap so I dont like to buy DVDs here...


:O howwww RUDE!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

i just googled hairy bush images......... DONT GO THERE LOL


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> i just googled hairy bush images......... DONT GO THERE LOL


why would you do that to yourself... *siiiigh*


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> I stream all my films BLUE-RAY from the States.... via the net with my TVIX media player



blu-ray dude


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

can you please post the URL or send it to me as a PM....

thanks
Lenochka


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Ramin said:


> i think those movie producers wont be dying of hunger if people downloaded their movies. also dvd rips are of very good quality.
> 
> oh and "dvd is not the best quality that you can get". its actually blu-ray these days


I don't think piracy is that cool to be honest. If you sold a product, would you want people using it for free and in that way robbing you of what is rightfully yours. Anyway, let's leave it at that...

I know Blu ray is the best quality at the mo -but aren't we talking about dvd's here?. How many different titles can you buy in the shops here, very few, and normally not what you would want. I normally have to buy from amazon. Not even to mention the cost for a blu ray.

You mention dvd screeners earlier in your post, that is where the dvd quality versus downloaded comments comes in. Granted dvdrip, and then to be better blu ray rip has good quality. Dvd is just easier, and you know your not loosing quality. Even DVDrip is not always that good. There is a reason why dvd's are a few gigs and not a few hundred megs.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I don't think piracy is that cool to be honest. If you sold a product, would you want people using it for free and in that way robbing you of what is rightfully yours. Anyway, let's leave it at that...
> 
> I know Blu ray is the best quality at the mo -but aren't we talking about dvd's here?. How many different titles can you buy in the shops here, very few, and normally not what you would want. I normally have to buy from amazon. Not even to mention the cost for a blu ray.
> 
> You mention dvd screeners earlier in your post, that is where the dvd quality versus downloaded comments comes in. Granted dvdrip, and then to be better blu ray rip has good quality. Dvd is just easier, and you know your not loosing quality. Even DVDrip is not always that good. There is a reason why dvd's are a few gigs and not a few hundred megs.



if i sold a product for $100 when it only cost me a few cents to make, then i shouldnt be pissed off if people steal it. sorry, but if Tom Cruise has to settle for a regular 911 and not a top of the line 911 because i am downloading his movie for free, then i think he should still be happy that hes got his 911.

yes i know that a dvd rip isnt as good as a real dvd, but it definitely is more than enough for me, esp since I mostly watch movies on my laptop. 

but of course to each its own


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks very much - will check it out.

Regards
Lenochka


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

newsgroups for me thanks.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

and to get a bit better quality out of your dvd go buy a upconverting dvd player. makes a diffrence.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Folks you gotta love FILM CENSORSHIP in DUBAI 

The ORIGINAL is on the RIGHT

The RE-CREATED is on the LEFT


----------

